# WHAT CAMERA DO YOU THINK I USED?



## wwwphotosnartistcom (Apr 28, 2005)

WHAT CAMERA DO YOU THINK I USED?

           GO TO  MY WEBSITE SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT SONY DSC-P93 CAN DO.
WWW.PHOTOSNARTIST.COM


----------



## oriecat (Apr 28, 2005)

Do you really need to yell?


----------



## ShutteredEye (Apr 28, 2005)

wwwphotosnartistcom said:
			
		

> WHAT CAMERA DO YOU THINK I USED?
> 
> GO TO  MY WEBSITE SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT SONY DSC-P93 CAN DO.
> WWW.PHOTOSNARTIST.COM



Wow.  7 posts and every single one of them pimping your website.

Go spam somewhere else.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 28, 2005)

I think you used a camera that you get for free.....


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 28, 2005)

As others have stated, please discontinue spamming this forum or any others.


thanks.


ADMIN


----------



## wwwphotosnartistcom (Apr 28, 2005)

you guys think that you have a expensive camera you are pros!
 I always say if you have the eye for photography you dont need an expensive camera.


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 28, 2005)

first of all....


learn to spell and puncuate.

secondly...

Why would we care?


md


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 28, 2005)

It's not the camera that counts, it's the website you show your photos on, and I have a more expensive website than you.

I'm a pro.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Apr 28, 2005)

Did you hear about Jeremy Jaynes?

He was a pro right up your alley. :hail:


----------



## Artemis (Apr 28, 2005)

wwwphotosnartistcom said:
			
		

> you guys think that you have a expensive camera you are pros!
> I always say if you have the eye for photography you dont need an expensive camera.



No...it dont make me a pro...

BUT I GOT A NICE CAM ANYWAYS

Just cause a good cam dont make yah a pro, im sure it helps


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 28, 2005)

wwwphotosnartistcom said:
			
		

> you guys think that you have a expensive camera you are pros!
> I always say if you have the eye for photography you dont need an expensive camera.


You are right, but who said that expensive cameras makes the photographer? Could you quote someone?


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 28, 2005)

wwwphotosnartistcom said:
			
		

> you guys think that you have a expensive camera you are pros!
> I always say if you have the eye for photography you dont need an expensive camera.



First off all, we don't have expensive cameras and we don't like people who are annoying! 

MAybe you will post something worth and wait for our critiques and stop spamming your site. If you want a honest critique. I visited your page and:
1. the site is very poor.
2. the shots there a simple snapshots. 

you don't need a specific equipment to take wonderful shots but you have to learn how to take them and learn how to behave in a normal society, or even virtual society like here.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Apr 28, 2005)

> It's not the camera that counts, it's the website you show your photos on, and I have a more expensive website than you.
> 
> I'm a pro.
> ________________



Oh!, that's what i've been doing wrong


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 28, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> First off all, we don't have expensive cameras and we don't like people who are annoying!
> 
> MAybe you will post something worth and wait for our critiques and stop spamming your site. If you want a honest critique. I visited your page and:
> 1. the site is very poor.
> ...




god i love you mentos.... :hugs:


----------



## wwwphotosnartistcom (Apr 28, 2005)

ALL OF YOU ARE RIGHT, NO ONE IS WRONG IN THIS FORUM. I DID THIS BECAUSE I WANT TO KNOW YOUR REAL OPINION AND WHAT KIND OF PEOPLE I AM DEALING WITH. THANKYOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION GUYS, SORRY IF I MADE YOU THINK I AM SPAMMING, BUT I JUST NEED YOUR KNOWLEDGE. ALL OF YOU GUYS ARE PRO, EVERY ONE HAS A PHOTOGRAPHERS ARTISTIC PERSONALITY IN THEM. THANKYOU.

                                    MIL


----------



## Artemis (Apr 28, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> It's not the camera that counts, it's the website you show your photos on, and I have a more expensive website than you.
> 
> I'm a pro.



LOL Matt...you so rock.


And who doesnt love mentos? that was a fantastic reply!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 28, 2005)

wwwphotosnartistcom said:
			
		

> ALL OF YOU ARE RIGHT, NO ONE IS WRONG IN THIS FORUM. I DID THIS BECAUSE I WANT TO KNOW YOUR REAL OPINION AND WHAT KIND OF PEOPLE I AM DEALING WITH. THANKYOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION GUYS, SORRY IF I MADE YOU THINK I AM SPAMMING, BUT I JUST NEED YOUR KNOWLEDGE. ALL OF YOU GUYS ARE PRO, EVERY ONE HAS A PHOTOGRAPHERS ARTISTIC PERSONALITY IN THEM. THANKYOU.
> 
> MIL



...what just happend?


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 28, 2005)

wwwphotosnartistcom said:
			
		

> ALL OF YOU GUYS ARE PRO




well i know I am, but all these other folks im not sure of, i mean, they dont have the camera i have so how could they be pro????




md


----------



## wwwphotosnartistcom (Apr 28, 2005)

CAN YOU GUYS TELL ME WHERE YOU GUYS FROM. I AM FROM FLORIDA.


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 28, 2005)

STOP TYPING IN ALL CAPS. WHAT ARE YOU 12?



md


----------



## Artemis (Apr 28, 2005)

wwwphotosnartistcom said:
			
		

> CAN YOU GUYS TELL ME WHERE YOU GUYS FROM. I AM FROM FLORIDA.



Please, speak in lowercase...its really beggining to hurt my head...its full of pro stuff so its rather full


----------



## cw_ (Apr 28, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> First off all, we don't have expensive cameras and we don't like people who are annoying!
> 
> MAybe you will post something worth and wait for our critiques and stop spamming your site. If you want a honest critique. I visited your page and:
> 1. the site is very poor.
> ...




I Agree 110%.  that website is shocking!


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 28, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> god i love you mentos.... :hugs:



I know I know... he really annoyed me


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 28, 2005)

but... I'm still waiting for a letter !!!


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 28, 2005)

This is interesting!


----------



## wwwphotosnartistcom (Apr 28, 2005)

you guys are funny, lol. tell me where you guys from.
                                               mil


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 28, 2005)

:chatty:  :chatty:  :chatty:  :chatty:  :chatty:  :chatty:  :chatty:  :chatty:  :chatty:  :chatty:  :chatty:  :chatty:  :chatty:  :chatty:


----------



## Corry (Apr 28, 2005)

wwwphotosnartistcom said:
			
		

> you guys are funny, lol. tell me where you guys from.
> mil



This isn't the off-topic section. Please read the forum description before you post. If you want to know where people are from, don't ask it in the General Camera Q&A.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 28, 2005)

Dude,
   I'm not sure where your going with this. If your looking for a critique of your site, your on the wrong forum. Your shots are average. Your site inspires nobody. What camera you used doesn't really matter to me. What you need is some honest opinion on your work, and that is to keep shooting, it will only help. Your shooting snapshots. Take some time and try to compose the pictures to be more interesting.

As far as wanting to know where people are from. Again that is another forum. And short answer "all over".

If you've got legit questions, ask them. If you've got anything to contribute, then do that. If not, than lurk away.


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 28, 2005)

well said kevin!


----------



## Alison (Apr 28, 2005)

wwwphotosnartistcom,

If you'd like to get to know us, start a thread in the Intro forum:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23

If you'd like feedback on your site post a link here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=15

If you're looking for critique on some of your photos post a few here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18

and here's a link that shows you how post a photo:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21012

Like Corry suggested, if you'd like to be a part of the community take a look around and you'll see we have forums for a wide variety of topics.


----------



## doxx (Apr 28, 2005)

reminds me of this other dude that got wiped off this board :roll:


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 28, 2005)

yay for Kevin!!!  

and you www-something STOP SPAMMING RIGHT NOW ... or... Mentos'll hack your site


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 28, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> yay for Kevin!!!
> 
> and you www-something STOP SPAMMING RIGHT NOW ... or... Mentos'll hack your site



pwnd  :hail:


----------



## will965 (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree that the site is crap but the guy aint all that stupid. His sites got enough attention just from posting this 1 thread as i'm sure everyone who posts a comment must look at the site first.


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 28, 2005)

i didnt. but then again, i have the attention span of a fieldmouse on crack.



md


----------



## pursuer (Apr 28, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> yay for Kevin!!!
> 
> and you www-something STOP SPAMMING RIGHT NOW ... or... Mentos'll hack your site



Mentos you can hack? Awsome, So are you a 1337 h4X0r, if so you're not as 1337 45 1 4M. just joking, if you have no idea what I am talking about consider yourself lucky  The only thing more annoying on a newsgroup or forum then a troll that types all in caps is a troll that types in leet speech.
Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 28, 2005)

NO LEET SPEECH!!!!! 

(INSERT CUSS WORD HERE)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow!  So far, 37 replies.  I'm not sure we're being at all hospitable.  This one needs a bit of guidance.  I'll begin.

OK, Mil...  take a look at the avatar (picture) below most of the names of the folks who post here.  The join date is displayed and, if the poster chooses, so is a location.  This will give you some sense of where many of us are.

And, it's not in good taste to constantly plug your site.  The attitudes here are not competitive.  These folks are willing to share.  This is not a place to try to out-do anyone other than yourself.

So...  begin again.  Ask for any advice you need.  Just lighten up on the compition.  We get a bit defensive.

-Pete


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 28, 2005)

Pursuer... I'm not an angel... I learned some interesting things how to USE the net  but no details...


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 28, 2005)

wwwphotosnartistcom said:
			
		

> you guys think that you have a expensive camera you are pros!



Actually no, we don't. For one thing, most of us aren't pros (although there are a few professional photographers on here). And also, many of us don't have very expensive cameras, either. So thus, most of us _don't_ think that the equipment makes you a pro. However, if you're a professional then having good equipment becomes necessary anyway. You're not going to be hired by someone as a photographer if all you have is a DSC-P93.



> I always say if you have the eye for photography you dont need an expensive camera.



There's more to being a good photographer than just having a good eye. Knowing how to focus, expose, and control things like Depth of Field properly are equally important. And something like a P93 can't give you the kind of control that an SLR (even a cheap one) will give you. You are right that having a good camera does not make you a good photographer, but simply having a good eye does not make you one either. There is a lot of knowledge and experience that you also need to have to be a pro.


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 28, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> yay for Kevin!!!
> 
> and you www-something STOP SPAMMING RIGHT NOW ... or... Mentos'll hack your site



As long as you don't end up like this guy.


----------



## pursuer (Apr 28, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Pursuer... I'm not an angel... I learned some interesting things how to USE the net  but no details...



:badangel: just don't come sniffing around MY ports


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 28, 2005)

You could stick a link to your site in your signature.  That's what most folks do.

As far as expensive cameras equal pro photog goes, I regularly use a beat up old Pentax Spotmatic (value about $30) to shoot weddings.  I always like to see the expression on the faces of the folks in the crowd with 20D's ($1500).


----------



## Ghoste (Apr 29, 2005)

Haha, I needed something to laugh at right now. 

"you guys think that you have a expensive camera you are pros!"
"ALL OF YOU GUYS ARE PRO"

Heh.. I love it. 

And then when you realized that you were getting owned you proceded to try and make friends with the "I was wrong, you were totally right" speach. Sir, you came to do what you needed.. it didn't work, if you would like to stay and actually learn alot of stuff like half the people on here including myself then feel free. We are not all pros; just learning.


----------



## DIRT (Apr 29, 2005)

Why does he want to know where we live???  Is he gonna come beat us up!  im soo scared...  I see dumb people.  what a yack-off.  Go back to your nursery.  and BTW Ive seen Pros who will school you with a $15 Holga.


----------



## DIRT (Apr 29, 2005)

There must be a wierd thing that happens to somebody when they go out and buy thier first digital camera.  All of the sudden they can shoot hundereds of photos and its like instant gratification so they think they are better than the other milion people who just bought their digicams so, they make a website and put up a thousand "Okay" photos of the same thing.  I think if you have done any darkroom work you learn to select only the best and you understand every aspect of the photo and its composition so you select a few "excelent" shots to show.  All this is done with auto settings and zero understanding of light and controlling DOF and composition.  Its almost like a plague.

***Perfect example     http://www.ctyme.com/mavica/baby.htm     ***

Sorry...Im in a pissy mood tonight.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 29, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> There must be a wierd thing that happens to somebody when they go out and buy thier first digital camera.  All of the sudden they can shoot hundereds of photos...



     It's not so weird.  They take a bunch of pictures, and a few of them spark some interest.  So they take some more photos, and it's amazing how even putting in a minimal amount of thought and effort can improve the results, so some of these aren't half bad.  The world of photography begins opening up for them, and it's so fun and exciting and even powerful!  By then it's too late; another photo-junkie is born.    I'm a hardcore film geek, but even I started out with a digital camera (Kodak DC-25 I think?, boy, it sucked! ).    

     The same thing happened almost 100 years ago with the introduction of ready made, easy to use (compared to what came before) photographic materials such as dry plates and roll film.  Kodak sold a box camera that would allow the photog to take 100 pics, send the whole thing into Kodak, and then get back the pics, and their camera loaded with a new roll of film.  This meant the photog didn't also have to be a chemist, or have a pack mule to haul their gear.  They could just bust out the camera, and take pics of their kids, garden, job, whatever they wanted.


----------



## Ghoste (Apr 29, 2005)

Actually I think it's the colors =p. All his pictures have some kind of extra color than you would normally see, so automatically to him it looks good. You know if it's good when you turn that into B&W and you still care about the picture. When all the color is gone are you still interested in the actuall photograph or not?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Apr 29, 2005)

Why can't you guys take a condescending tone and just say "good job" to the guy.

It's hard to photograph sunsets you know.  At least at the beginning they can be a challenge, but rewarding... 

I say good job and congrats on starting with photography!

Cheers


----------



## Artemis (Apr 29, 2005)

I know what yah mean Doc, but hes spamming a forum weve worked hard to make full of posts of his website, thats just not on, and when we challenge him, he makes remarks calling us idiots...


----------



## KevinR (Apr 29, 2005)

If it where just an etiquette issue like caps, then he would be corrected and that would be it. But it seemed to me, to be a bit more then that. We may have been a little over protective, but there was some goading that led me to believe it was a spamming issue.


----------



## Corry (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok...lets all lay off this person now, ok?  Everyone deserves a second chance, right?  So if they are doing something wrong, tell the the correct thing to do, or the correct ettiquette, then drop it.  They don't seem to be spamming really anymore anyway.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 29, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I know what yah mean Doc, but hes spamming a forum weve worked hard to make full of posts of his website, thats just not on, and when we challenge him, he makes remarks calling us idiots...



While I agree that a bunch of posts only promoting his/her website and all caps is annoying, no where has he or she called anyone an idiot.  In fact he/she even apologized at least once.  Actually I've been sort of surprised at the dog piling and name calling.  Reminds me of the snarkier photo forums, and not TPF.  

Just like we tolerate the same basic photography questions over and over, we need to keep in mind that people have to learn to interact on these forums, and we may have to educate them there too.  Rather than dogging on his/her work, maybe we could offer suggestions of appropriate posting such as not using all caps and that by adding a pic to their post they turn spam into a welcome post.  Some of the posts in this thread have been very helpful ( go Alison! ), but others just seem to say "you stink, get lost!"  

Anyway, just my 2 cents.  I get enough negative vibe over at photo.net.  I like to think that TPF is more civil.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 29, 2005)

I think we have definetly beat this dead horse to a pulp.


----------



## voodoocat (Apr 29, 2005)

KevinR said:
			
		

> I think we have definetly beat this dead horse to a pulp.


Indeed.

And to prevent any "last word" posts in this thread, it is now closed.


----------

